# Lucid Dreaming > Dream Control >  >  Sleep Paralysis/ Unable to move, DURING lucid dream?

## Alexanndra

Hello, I'm posting because for the second time, the same thing has happened to me.
Last week I was having a lucid dream and then I had a false awakening (I was exactly in my bed/room setting). I was able to move my hands to do a 'nose-plug' sleep check (so I am sure I was still dreaming) but after that, I could not move at all. I tried to force my torso up, and I was able to but I felt a great vibration running through my body, also instead of my head moving up, it seemed more like the room rotated towards me. I then tried to move my legs out of bed, but the vibration was so strong; I woke up in bed (not paralyzed).

This first dream really impacted me; as the vibration made me feel like I was almost having an O.B.E

Last night a similar thing happened, lucid dream false awakening, except I couldn't move at all. I accidentally woke myself up and I was physically paralyzed, I relaxed and told myself I would fallback into a dream. I dreamed exactly the same thing, this time I was able to roll out of bed, but my body was stuck in the same position. I felt vibration when I tried to move in this case as well.

These are the only lucid dreams I have had in the past week, so I hope this does not continue to reoccur. Has this happened to anyone else?


*during my reality checks, I was able to do it, but my hands didn't really move, I felt the pressure on my nose though.

----------


## Shiznit

> Hello, I'm posting because for the second time, the same thing has happened to me.
> Last week I was having a lucid dream and then I had a false awakening (I was exactly in my bed/room setting). I was able to move my hands to do a 'nose-plug' sleep check (so I am sure I was still dreaming) but after that, I could not move at all. I tried to force my torso up, and I was able to but I felt a great vibration running through my body, also instead of my head moving up, it seemed more like the room rotated towards me. I then tried to move my legs out of bed, but the vibration was so strong; I woke up in bed (not paralyzed).
> 
> This first dream really impacted me; as the vibration made me feel like I was almost having an O.B.E
> 
> Last night a similar thing happened, lucid dream false awakening, except I couldn't move at all. I accidentally woke myself up and I was physically paralyzed, I relaxed and told myself I would fallback into a dream. I dreamed exactly the same thing, this time I was able to roll out of bed, but my body was stuck in the same position. I felt vibration when I tried to move in this case as well.
> 
> These are the only lucid dreams I have had in the past week, so I hope this does not continue to reoccur. Has this happened to anyone else?
> 
> ...



Same thing happened to me, once I did the RC I get paralyzed and i cant move, technically, you are unable to move in your dream once you do realize you're dreaming . But it don't happen all the time, you should use your mind to get over it like calming yourself down saying to yourself "Its just a dream, and I'm gonna control it" or something like that .

----------


## Snowboy

For all of them, that is just plain bad luck. At least something wasn't attacking you in the dream...  :paranoid: 

Just wake up, stay up for about 20 or 30 seconds, then go back to sleep while visualizing a different place. If you JUST DEILD, you go back to same scenario.

Happy Dreaming, and welcome to DV!

Snowboy

----------


## bewareofit1505

this has happened to me too! i had a FA and i legit could NOT sit up for the life of me. i thought i was awake during this so it made it that much scarier.

----------


## moongrass

this happened to me in a lucid I kept trying to roll out of bed but I would just like "snap" back into the same position.

----------


## inthemirror92

this exact same thing happened to me 2 days ago

----------


## Sigmund

A while ago, someone had the same problem. I forget who recommended this, but it seems like a good idea. They said that you should try and get someone to help you out of bed. Similar to how you believe something will appear when you walk around a corner, if you try and summon a DC to help you out of bed, it might just help you continue the LD. I haven't tried this or anything, but props to whoever thought of it.  ::D:

----------


## moongrass

I was actually gonna try this once and I could hear some1 in this distance, I was like come here and help me, but before they got there I woke up.

----------


## Gr8fuldead

this just happened to me like 5 minutes ago.. i was having a really messed up reoccurring nightmare that takes place at my aunts house, and one of the rooms is haunted or has a demon present. my three friends went in but i just stood at the door because i knew what was about to happen. i told my friends over and over as i felt the aura of the presence grow stronger that we had to get out and as the door started to get heavy behind me i was able to push my way out. then i was in my bed out of no where but couldnt move at all except for lifting my hands. i tried to turn on my phone to get light in the room but the screen wouldnt turn on even after taking out the battery and putting it in multiple times. (damnit why didnt i try and plug my nose!) i was sure that it was the demon/presence that was holding me down from my aunts so i guess thats why i didnt RC or anything.  All i know is that was messed up.. and im not goin to try and sleep anymore this morning because of it haha.

hellooooo 4 am  :smiley:

----------


## Serenity

This happens to me ALL the time!! My remedy is to do what I call a dream-WILD, since WILDing requires no movement. And also, since you're already asleep, they are a heck of a lot easier to accomplish. So... I catch a false awakening, and I remain still. I think about somewhere I want to go, close my eyes and visualize myself being there  :smiley: 

This technique is a bit new to me, admittedly. Usually, I forget to visualize a scene, so I get somewhere random... or not... that part is a bit iffy. But my most recent work with it has been the best way out of a false awakening.

----------


## moongrass

thats a great idea I will try if this ever happens to me again.

----------


## dreamedfreak

> For all of them, that is just plain bad luck. At least something wasn't attacking you in the dream... 
> 
> Just wake up, stay up for about 20 or 30 seconds, then go back to sleep while visualizing a different place. If you JUST DEILD, you go back to same scenario.
> 
> Happy Dreaming, and welcome to DV!
> 
> Snowboy



__
Hi, what do you mean by 'At least something wasn't attacking you in the dream.'? if if something was attacking.?
it happened to me few minutes before.. damn... that's wow..  :paranoid:   ::shock::   :paranoid:

----------

